# Fritz!Boxen als Angriffsziel



## Heiko (3 Februar 2014)

Aktuell werden anscheinend verstärkt Fritz!Boxen missbraucht um darüber teure Telefonate zu führen. Nähere Infos gibts im Content-Bereich:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/02/fritzboxen-offenbar-ziel-von-angriffen-8160


----------



## bernhard (6 Februar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...bschaltung-der-Fernkonfiguration-2106542.html


> Angriffe auf Fritzboxen: AVM empfiehlt Abschaltung der Fernkonfiguration


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2014)

Anleitung dazu gibts auch bei uns: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/02/fritzboxen-offenbar-ziel-von-angriffen-8160


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2014)

Hier die Mail von AVM


Wichtiger Sicherheitshinweis für alle FRITZ!Box-Nutzer mit aktiviertem MyFRITZ!-Dienst 

Sie erhalten diese Nachricht als Nutzer des AVM MyFRITZ!-Dienstes über Ihre dort eingetragene Mailadresse. 

In den letzten Tagen kam es in mehreren Fällen zu Telefonmissbrauch in Verbindung mit der FRITZ!Box. AVM hat darüber informiert und entsprechende Sicherheitshinweise veröffentlicht. Zurzeit ist nicht endgültig geklärt, wie der Missbrauch durchgeführt wird. 

Als vorübergehende Sicherheitsmaßnahme empfiehlt AVM daher allen FRITZ!Box- Anwendern, den Internetzugriff auf die FRITZ!Box über HTTPS (Port 443) abzuschalten. Damit ist auch der Zugriff von unterwegs auf die FRITZ!Box- Benutzeroberfläche mittels MyFRITZ! deaktiviert. Eine kurze Anleitung dazu finden Sie unter www.avm.de/sicherheit 

Nach der Deaktivierung des Internetzugriffs über HTTPS (Port 443) sind FRITZ!Box Dienste wie MyFRITZ! und FRITZ!NAS sowie die Benutzeroberfläche fritz.box von unterwegs nicht mehr erreichbar. Von zu Hause sind wie gewohnt alle Internet- und Heimnetzanwendungen sicher einsetzbar. 

Sollten Sie in der FRITZ!Box Mail-Adressen gespeichert haben - beispielsweise für den Push-Service - empfehlen wir rein vorsorglich, auch das Mail-Kennwort bei Ihrem Mailanbieter für diese Mailadresse zu ändern. Andere Mailadressen, die nicht in der FRITZ!Box gespeichert sind, sind nicht betroffen. 

Auf www.avm.de/sicherheit informieren wir über die aktuelle Entwicklung. Sobald beide Dienste wieder uneingeschränkt eingesetzt werden können, werden wir informieren. 

Falls Sie weitere Unterstützung benötigen, hilft Ihnen unser Supportteam mit Experten für dieses Thema unter [email protected] oder 030-39004 544 gern weiter. 

Wir bedauern die vorübergehend entstehenden Einschränkungen beim Zugriff von unterwegs, haben uns aber als Vorsichtsmaßnahme für diesen Hinweis entschieden. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

AVM GmbH


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Februar 2014)

Im Spiegel gab es ein Interview mit einem Geschädigten, er verwendete ein Smartphon um auf die Fritz!Box zuzugreifen. Seine eMail-Adresse stand nicht in den Datensätzen des BSI. Die kleine Zahl der Betroffenen legt die Vermutung nahe, daß es kein Massenhack z.B. des TR-069 Protokolls handelt, sondern eine sehr spezielle Situation vorliegen muß. In vielen Foren wird daher spekuliert, daß die Sicherheitslücke auf dem Smartphone liegt, da hier alle relevanten Daten für den Angriff vorhanden sind. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## sascha (6 Februar 2014)

Auzssage BSI wörtlich:



> Das BSI sieht keinen Zusammenhang mit den kompromittierten 16 Millionen
> Adressen, die über den BSI-Sicherheitstest getestet werden können.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Februar 2014)

Es gab eine Sicherheitslücke in der Fritz!Box:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/technik-...ert-fritzbox-wurde-doch-gehackt-12790551.html

Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2014)

Unser Artikel wurde mit entsprechenden Links erweitert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2014)

ist eigentlich etwas zu den Nummern bekannt? Die Verfolgung des Geldes wird ja ähnlich sein wie bei PBX-Hacking.


----------



## Heiko (8 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ist eigentlich etwas zu den Nummern bekannt? Die Verfolgung des Geldes wird ja ähnlich sein wie bei PBX-Hacking.


Du meinst "sinnlos"?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

http://www.avm.de/de/Sicherheit/hinweis.html

so jetzad



> wichtiger Sicherheitshinweis für FRITZ!Box-Nutzer mit aktiviertem Fernzugriff (MyFRITZ! und HTTPS)
> Die in den letzten Tagen aufgetretenen Angriffe auf die FRITZ!Box wurden nachvollzogen. Die Täter haben über den Port 443 einen Angriff durchgeführt und sind so in die FRITZ!Box eingedrungen. Dabei konnten auch Passwörter entwendet werden.
> Damit keine weiteren Angriffe nach diesem Muster erfolgen können, führen Sie bitte ein Update Ihrer FRITZ!Box durch. Eine Anleitung dazu finden Sie hier.
> Für folgende FRITZ!Box-Modelle gibt es bereits ein Update:
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (9 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ist eigentlich etwas zu den Nummern bekannt?


http://www.zdnet.de/88183682/fritzbox-avm-schliesst-sicherheitsluecke/?ModPagespeed=noscript


> . “Wir gehen derzeit von einer mittleren dreistelligen Zahl betroffener Kunden aus”, erfuhr der Sender von Kabel Deutschland.
> Von anderen Providern wurden noch keine Fälle bekannt. Kabel Deutschland deutete inzwischen an, es werde die Kunden nicht unbedingt allein auf den Kosten sitzen lassen. “Wir schauen uns die Fälle einzeln an und werden zusammen mit dem Kunden eine kundenfreundliche und kulante Lösung finden”, versicherte das Unternehmen gegenüber dem Radiosender.
> 
> Durch oft nur wenige Sekunden dauernde Anrufe in entfernte Länder verursachten die Täter teilweise hohe Telefonrechnungen für die Betroffenen. In einem Fall kamen 4200 Euro durch zahlreiche kurze Telefonate nach den Falkland-Inseln zusammen. Verbindungen wurden etwa auch nach Litauen und Surinam hergestellt, um offenbar von Provisionen zu profitieren. AVM arbeitet mit den Ermittlungsbehörden zusammen, aber eine heiße Spur zu den Tätern scheint es noch nicht zu geben.


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2014)

Ich hab seit geraumer Zeit meine Fritz!Box nach außen hin zu. Wenn ich auf die Box will, dann baue ich ein VPN in mein Netz auf und greife von innen drauf zu. Ich halte das immer noch für die beste Idee. Nach außen hin sollte man so wenig wie möglich offen lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

Cuba wurde auch genannt. Für Cuba zahlen die bekannten Anbieter bis zu 25UScts/Minute. Oft nützen Betrüger, die Größeres vorhaben, eine Art "scattered routing". Dann ist eine Strafverfolgung noch schwieriger als ohnehin schon. Wenn jedoch in diesem Fall eine Kooperation mit einem begrenzten Anbieterkreis vorliegt, könnte man schon weiter kommen. Die Amis haben es vorgemacht... Schnell müsste man halt sein seitens der Ermittler. Wenn es Tage dauert, bis man überhaupt weiß, ob und welche IPRN blocks genutzt wurden, ist es zu spät.
Litauen ist eben nicht Litauen und für Betrug mit IPRNs spielt es eine große Rolle, welche RNBs genutzt wurden.
https://www.google.de/search?num=100&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=testnumbers+cuba+payout

Cuba ist nicht gleich Cuba: Cuba 53-244 bringt z.B. viel Geld:
https://www.google.de/search?num=100&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=cuba+"53-244"+rates

Andere Anbieter haben jede Menge anderer RNBs wie
53-237
53-242
53-244
53-320
usw

Man hat hoffeltich auch bereits die ITU informiert. Sorry, dass ich hier etwas doziere, aber da man nichts darüber lesen kann, befürchte ich halt, dass es nicht passiert. Dabei sind IPRN-Betrügereien doch wirkllich nichts Neues.


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2014)

Achja, nochwas zu Kabel Deutschland: ironischerweise schützt in dem Fall die miese Netzstruktur dort, wo schon IPv6 eingesetzt wird, vor dem Angriff. Über doppeltes NAT kommt keiner auf die Box.


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn jedoch in diesem Fall eine Kooperation mit einem begrenzten Anbieterkreis vorliegt, könnte man schon weiter kommen. Die Amis haben es vorgemacht... Schnell müsste man halt sein seitens der Ermittler. Wenn es Tage dauert, bis man überhaupt weiß, ob und welche IPRN blocks genutzt wurden, ist es zu spät.


Das ist in der Pauschalität leider falsch. Das Problem liegt eigentlich ganz woanders. Das werde ich hier aber nicht ausbreiten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

Das ist klar. Wenn es woanders diskutiert wird, wo's drauf ankommt, ist es prima. Du kennst ja meine Ungeduld


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

Mal was anderes:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...onkunden-in-Frankreich-gestohlen-2104331.html

Man darf ja wohl mal spekulieren, dass da vielleicht auch bald was kommt.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Februar 2014)

Mir stellt sich grad als nichtbetroffener die Frage:

Bei wem bleibt jetzt der Schaden hängen?

Der Kunde dessen Box gehackt wurde?
Das Telekomunikationsunternehmen, bei dem der Kunde sein Anschluß hat?
AVM wegen dem Softwarefehler? 

Oder wurde das Geld rechtzeitig eingefroren, so das noch kein Geld richtung Ausland geflossen ist? (was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube).


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

Ich lese, dass der Schaden meist kulant geregelt wird. Das große Schweigen beim Thema Auslandsnummern gehört auch dazu. Würden die Telcos da rumzicken, müsste deren Rolle näher angesehen werden, was sie nicht wollen...


----------



## talk (9 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man hat hoffeltich auch bereits die ITU informiert. Sorry, dass ich hier etwas doziere, aber da man nichts darüber lesen kann, befürchte ich halt, dass es nicht passiert. Dabei sind IPRN-Betrügereien doch wirkllich nichts Neues.



Berichte zu dem Thema gibt es bei vielen gängigen Online-Medien, aber man liest im wesentlichen überall etwa das Gleiche. Genauere Hintergrundinfos finden sich bislang nur wenige. Vielleicht läßt sich das mit diesem Thread ja noch ändern...  Auch mich wundert es, daß noch nirgendwo nähere Angaben zu den Nummern zu sehen sind.

Bislang habe ich in den diversen Berichten folgende angebliche Zielländer gefunden (die Landesvorwahlen dazu wurden von mir herausgesucht, damit Google ein bißchen Futter bekommt, vielleicht werden so Betroffene auf diesen Thread aufmerksam): 

- Falkland-Inseln (Falklands): 00500 bzw. +500
- Litauen: 00370 bzw. +370
- Kuba: 0053 bzw. +53
- Sambia: 00260 bzw. +260
- Guinea: 00224 bzw. +224
- Surinam: 00260 bzw. +260

In Berichten hieß es, AVM arbeite mit den Ermittlungsbehörden zusammen, um die Angreifer ausfindig zu machen. Die Frage ist, wo die Ermittlungen ansetzen können. Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon viele Fälle mit mißbräuchlich genutzten internationalen Rufnummern, siehe z.B. die Geschichten mit den Sat-Rufnummern, über die wie hier ja schon mehrfach diskutiert haben. Was war das Ergebnis? Vielleicht ein paar Nummernsperrungen, aber gab es da irgendwelche durchbrechenden Ermittlungserfolge? Nicht daß ich wüßte!

cu talk


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2014)

Die Kontaktpunkte (IP-Adressen oder Telefonanschlüsse) lagen bislang nach meiner Kenntnis überwiegend im Ausland. Das macht die Ermittlungen in aller Regel außerordentlich schwer.


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> In Berichten hieß es, AVM arbeite mit den Ermittlungsbehörden zusammen, um die Angreifer ausfindig zu machen. Die Frage ist, wo die Ermittlungen ansetzen können.


Ich frage mich, wer diese Ermittler sein sollen - welche in Berlin etwa? Lach!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wo die Ermittlungen ansetzen können.


Na bei den Rufnummernblöcken, wo sonst? 


> Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon viele Fälle mit mißbräuchlich genutzten internationalen Rufnummern, siehe z.B. die Geschichten mit den Sat-Rufnummern, über die wie hier ja schon mehrfach diskutiert haben. Was war das Ergebnis? Vielleicht ein paar Nummernsperrungen, aber gab es da irgendwelche durchbrechenden Ermittlungserfolge? Nicht daß ich wüßte!


Hierzulande nicht, das ist richtig. Aber die Amis haben es vorgemacht, wie es gehen kann. Der Täter war ein Kölner 

Man weiß es ja nicht, wie der Betrug konstruiert wurde. Aber es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, Ermittlungen zu führen. Ob auch in Berlin? Nuja. Nujaaaaa. Aber vielleicht hat sich ja zufällig auch ein niedersächsischer Betroffener gemeldet. Lol.



Heiko schrieb:


> Die Kontaktpunkte (IP-Adressen oder Telefonanschlüsse) lagen bislang nach meiner Kenntnis überwiegend im Ausland. Das macht die Ermittlungen in aller Regel außerordentlich schwer.


Ich kann nur hoffen, dass man sich informiert über die angerufenen Nummern. Das ist der Weg des geldes und warum sollte man nicht Glück haben? Man kann nur dann kein Glück bei Ermittlungen haben, wenn man sie führt.


----------



## talk (10 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass man sich informiert über die angerufenen Nummern. Das ist der Weg des geldes und warum sollte man nicht Glück haben? Man kann nur dann kein Glück bei Ermittlungen haben, wenn man sie führt.



Die Frage ist, ob die zuständigen Behörden überhaupt das nötige Fachwissen über die Branche haben. Das bisherigen Ausbleiben durchgreifender Erfolge läßt daran zweifeln...

Nach weiterer Suche konnte ich übrigens eine verdächtige Nummer ausfindigmachen! Ein Kabel-Deutschland-Nutzer berichtet von Anrufen bei der 0012645838175, siehe: 
https://www.kunden-kabeldeutschland.de/questions/wie-geht-kabel-deutschland-mit-fritz-box-hack-um

001-264 bzw. +1-264 ist die Vorwahl von Anguilla. 

+1-264-583 wiederum gehört laut ITU-Liste dem Mobilfunknetz "Wireless Ventures (Anguilla) Ltd. (Digicel)"

Was mich wundert: Der Nutzer schreibt von einigen Anrufen mit nur wenigen Sekunden Länge. Kann sich das für die Nummerninhaber so überhaupt lohnen? Anguilla scheint mir - nach spontaner Recherche - von den Ausschüttungen her jetzt auch nicht so attraktiv wie manch anderes Ziel zu sein... 

Im gleichen Thread schreibt weiter unten ein anderer Nutzer von rund 220 Anrufen wechselnder Länge, leider ohne Angabe von konkreten Nummern.

cu talk


----------



## talk (10 Februar 2014)

Hallo nochmals,

habe gerade noch etwas interessantes entdeckt: Eine Diskussion unter
http://www.unitymediakabelbwforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=27131

Dort sind mehrere betroffene Nutzer anzutreffen, leider mit meist nur wenig konkreten Angaben.

Spannend ist dort Seite 7, da taucht die Nummer +50022247 auf den Falkland-Inseln auf. Laut Folgeposting dort und auch laut Google scheint das aber eine echte Nummer der "Falklands Conversation" zu sein, dabei handelt es sich wohl um eine Art Umweltschutzorganisation.

Mysteriös, das Ganze!

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> Spannend ist dort Seite 7, da taucht die Nummer +*500222**47* auf den Falkland-Inseln auf.


Spitze!
http://www.dialerlines.com/falkland-island-g4/
Test Numbers: *500222**52*

Der RNB passt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2014)

bei Premium auch ein Treffer:
500 22  Falkland Islands500222800.16 USD
Es sollte durchaus möglich sein, Informationen dazu zu bekommen.


----------



## talk (10 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Spitze! [...]
> Der RNB passt!



Ja, aber die Nummer +500 22247 gibt es doch offenbar wirklich!
Siehe http://www.falklandsconservation.com/home/contact-us

Und laut in dem im UMKBW-Forum geposteten Log waren das auch nur viele kurze Anrufe. Was ist der Sinn dahinter? Telefonterror (eine Art Telefon-DDOS)? Oder werden da einfach neben den Anrufen zu den eigentlichen "Mehrwertnummern" noch Anrufe zu echten Ortsnummern eingestreut, um zu verwirren?

cu talk


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob die zuständigen Behörden überhaupt das nötige Fachwissen über die Branche haben. Das bisherigen Ausbleiben durchgreifender Erfolge läßt daran zweifeln...


Um das hier an der Stelle mal deutlich zu sagen: das Ausbleiben (oder Erreichen) von Erfolgen hat nichts mit (nicht) vorhandenem Fachwissen zu tun. Zumindest nicht in dem Zusammenhang. Da stecken andere Gründe dahinter. Das hat hier allerdings nix verloren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Nummer +500 22247 gibt es doch offenbar wirklich!


hast du dort mal angerufen? wieso soll die Nummer nicht irgendwo ins Nirwana geführt werden? Nummern werden schon mal gestohlen. Das passierte früher sogar in großem Stil 
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/articles/2009/01/05/1231003882552.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1
und - quelle surprise - in den Gerichtsdokumenten taucht ein Anbieter auf, den es heute noch gibt und der hat natürlich auch solche Nummern (Cuba, Falklands, usw). Das sind nicht nur Hinterhofklitschen, sondern große Unternehmen mit bekannten Leuten (auch wenn einige der Leutchen heute Telekommunikationsberatung für Nordkorea machen, gell M.C. )


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2014)

Die Nummer auf den Falklands existiert tasächlich. Nette Leute dort.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2014)

0050022288 ist deren faxnummer, 0050022280 ist eine Mehrwertnummer. Laut ITU ist das eine Nummer aus dem Netz von Cable&Wireless. Die schon wieder...


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 0050022280 ist eine Mehrwertnummer.


...und Wette machen, dass die Anrufe gar nicht dort ankommen sondern gleich an einem ausländischen Übergabeknoten hinterm Zählwerk ins Nirwana laufen?


----------



## talk (11 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Nummer auf den Falklands existiert tasächlich. Nette Leute dort.



Und, war man dort über den Anruf überrascht? 

Wenn das in einem anderen Forum gepostete Log stimmt, müßten die in den letzten Tagen eine ganze Reihe von Anrufen bekommen haben. 

Liegt der Grund für die im Log aufgeführten kurzen Anrufdauern evtl. darin, daß die Anrufe von einem echten Menschen oder einem Anrufbeantworter angenommen und wieder beendet wurden? Aber wo liegt der Sinn in dieser Aktion? Warum die Anrufe zu der Nummer dieser Umweltorganisation?

Theoretisch wäre auch denkbar, daß es unterschiedliche Routings gibt. Also welche, die zur echten Nummer führen und welche, die unterwegs abgefangen werden (siehe unten).



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und Wette machen, dass die Anrufe gar nicht dort ankommen sondern gleich an einem ausländischen Übergabeknoten hinterm Zählwerk ins Nirwana laufen?



Die (echte) Zielnummer gehört wohl zum Netz von "Sure" (ehemals Cable&Wireless, heute zu Batelco gehörend). Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß z.B. die Deutsche Telekom eine direkte Anbindung an dieses Zielnetz hat. Um einen solchen Anruf umzuleiten, gäbe es dann nicht allzuviel Möglichkeiten, am ehesten wohl unter Hilfe des Zielnetzes.

Kleinere Carrier routen Gespräche zu einem so exotischen Ziel dagegen meist über irgendwelche Zwischenhändler. Ein IPRN-Anbieter könnte damit am Großhandelsmarkt offiziell eine Route in das betreffende Zielland anbieten. Mit einem günstigen Preis ist anzunehmen, daß er relativ schnell ein gewisses Volumen auf seine Leitungen bekommt. Der wenige "echte" Traffic wird entweder weggeschmissen, über eine "graue" Billig-Route geschickt oder notfalls mit Verlust ans tatsächliche Ziel geleitet. Der lukrative "Mehrwerttraffic" kann dagegen im eigenen Switch schon z.B. in Europa abgefangen und sonstwohin geleitet werden.

Inzwischen ist in dem Zusammenhang mit der Fritzbox-Geschichte übrigens auch die erste Satellitennummer aufgetaucht: 0088213072055 - also mal wieder eine Aktivität in einem Telespazio/EMSAT-Nummernbereich. Laut Nummernplan bei der ITU ist der Unterbereich 0088213-07xxxx dabei eigentlich an "Intermatica" zugeteilt. 

Bei EMSAT-Nummern gab es ja schon unterschiedliche Fälle - teilweise wurden Nummern eingesetzt, die es laut Nummernplan gar nicht geben dürfte, teilweise wurden existente Blocks "genutzt"... schwer, da noch irgendwie den Überblick zu behalten. Die diversen Zuständigkeiten bei +88213, wo Eutelsat/EMSAT, Telespazio und dann noch weitere Unternehmen (wie z.B. Intermatica) irgendwie mitmischen, fördern zusätzlich noch die Intransparenz.

cu talk


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> 0088213072055 - also mal wieder eine Aktivität in einem Telespazio/EMSAT-Nummernbereich.


Womit das eigentlich kein Verbrauchschutzfall oder einer für Staatsanwaltscahften sein sollte, sondern einer für die Inner bei der Nato. Zu wem gehört denn Telespazio?

Da fällt mir nur eins ein: Bullshit und die dort erklärte Verquickung globaler Strategiefirmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2014)

Intermatica ist mir bekannt und  ich werde jmd. darauf ansetzen. Katalysator kann dort die ITU im cc sein. Auf einen Versuch kommt's an. Die Pinguinschützer prüfen derzeit noch.


----------



## talk (11 Februar 2014)

Nachdem bei den Falkland-Inseln eine tatsächlich existente Nummer betroffen ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob es evtl. noch mehr solche seltsamen Fälle gibt. 

Da dieser +88213-Block wirklich existiert, könnte es sich hier theoretisch auch um eine echte Nummer handeln. Im Grunde läßt sich so gar nicht sagen, ob eine der angewählten Rufnummern tatsächlich "böse" ist oder zur Ablenkung, aus Versehen,... etc. da mit "reingezogen" wurde.

Telespazio, oder wer auch immer für den Interconnect zur +88213 verantwortlich ist, müßte im Grunde prüfen, ob es in den letzten Tagen irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten beim eingehenden Telefonverkehr zu dieser Gasse gab.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2014)

Intermatica dürfte für die 008821307 verantwortlich sein und dort kennt man das Problem und man kann Dir (und anderen Interessierten) sehr offen sagen, wo das Problem wirklich liegt... Die *sehen* den betrügerischen traffic gar nicht (und das deckt sich mit dem, was andere Anbieter sagen). Deshalb ist es ja so schwierig. Ich konnte das lange nicht glauben, weil ich es nicht fassen konnte. Denn das bedeutet: Das Problem lag bereits zu den Auslandsdialerzeiten nicht bei den Inseln und Sat-Abietern, sondern auf der anderen Seite der Leitung. Genau das sollte aber keiner diskutieren. Darin war und ist die große Sauerei... und, wie gesagt, das ist lange bekannt. Steht eigentlich schon im Focusartikel aus 1994.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2014)

Was die existierende Nummer angeht, da spekuliere ich nicht öffentlich. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es mehrere seltsame Nummern geben wird. Normalerweise "existieren" dese Nummern ja gerade NICHT (es gibt die meisten Auslandsmehrwertnummern nicht als Telefonnummer, also als Nummer, die man wählt und es klingelt irgendwo)


----------



## talk (13 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Intermatica dürfte für die 008821307 verantwortlich sein und dort kennt man das Problem und man kann Dir (und anderen Interessierten) sehr offen sagen, wo das Problem wirklich liegt... Die *sehen* den betrügerischen traffic gar nicht (und das deckt sich mit dem, was andere Anbieter sagen).



Das will ich für viele Fälle auch gerne glauben. Das "wir haben damit nix zu tun" kann aber teilweise auch nur eine reine Schutzbehauptung sein. Denn das Gegenteil (also sowas wie "Wir tun das, freuen uns über das zusätzliche Geld und Ihr könnt nix dagegen machen") würde wohl kaum jemand zugeben... 

Allgemein gesprochen:
Meiner Erinnerung nach gab/gibt(?) es doch IPRN-Anbieter, die ausdrücklich mit besonderen Zugriffsmöglichkeiten auf bestimmte Gassen etc. werben. Und das soll alles ohne jedes Wissen der eigentlichen Zielnetze möglich sein? Das wäre schon etwas riskant...

Was Intermatica betrifft:
Das Unternehmen bewirbt auf seiner Website sein Carrier-to-Carrier-Business. Man müßte also genug Carrier-Routen zur Auswahl haben, die man mal auf ihre Routingqualität testen könnte ("Wo landen Anrufe zu angeblichen IPRN-Nummern in Intermatica-Blöcken"?). Damit könnte man das schon mal etwas genauer eingrenzen. Und bei Problemen wenigstens die größeren Carrierpartner entsprechend informieren (damit die ihr Routing korrigieren) und für das Thema sensibilisieren. 



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es ja so schwierig. Ich konnte das lange nicht glauben, weil ich es nicht fassen konnte. Denn das bedeutet: Das Problem lag bereits zu den Auslandsdialerzeiten nicht bei den Inseln und Sat-Abietern, sondern auf der anderen Seite der Leitung.



Was meinst Du genau mit der "anderen Seite der Leitung"? Die deutschen Carrier? Das halte ich für deutlich unwahrscheinlicher als eine Beteiligung des Zielnetzes. Das Problem dürfte wohl am ehesten auf der Transit-Ebene sitzen (wenn der Anbieter des Anrufers und das Zielnetz nicht direkt zusammengeschaltet sind). 

Den deutschen Carriern kann man da wohl am ehesten den Vorwurf machen, zu sehr auf billige Routen zu setzen und sich nicht genau an die ITU-Nummernpläne zu halten (so könnte man schon mal den Traffic in nicht existente Gassen eliminieren).

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> Was meinst Du genau mit der "anderen Seite der Leitung"? Die deutschen Carrier? Das halte ich für deutlich unwahrscheinlicher als eine Beteiligung des Zielnetzes.


Öffentlich würde ich nie zugeben, dass ich damit genau das...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2014)

Übrigens erklärt sich Intermatica in diesem Fall genau so: es wurden in den vergangenen Wochen keine auffälligen traffics registriert, es sei aber möglich, dass örtliche carrier zu den Nummern verbinden, ohne dass diese Anrufe jemals die 0088213 wirklich erreichen. Das kann nur funktionieren, wenn die lokalen carrier Verträge haben mit den Anbietern, die diese Nummern an die Betrüger weiter geben.

Das ist Fakt und das weiß man seit Jahren - nur wird es regelmäßig unter den Teppich gekehrt. Diesen Teil des Skandals verschweigen sowohl unsere Wattestäbchenschwenker als auch die carrier - egal wie sie heißen und wie groß sie sind.
Ohne Partnerschaften großer carrier mit den Schwarzmarkthändlern für Nummern wäre diese Art Betrug seit 10 Jahren Geschichte. Fakt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2014)

vielleicht hätte dieser Fall Potential, daran was zu ändern. Schade eigentlich, dass das Loch so schnell gestopft wurde. Tausende Opfer hätten vielleicht mehr bewirkt und im Endeffekt vielleicht endlich die carrier gezwungen, mal jemand mit hellen Taschenlampen in die dunklen Ecken ihrer feinen Konzerne zu schicken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2014)

> The “audiotext” traffic the subject of these proceedings consisted of calls made by consumers to telephone information services, being typically a "live" call centre or recorded voice service. These audiotext services were charged for on a per minute basis and were generated by audiotext service providers, referred to at times in the evidence as “ISPs”. There were two groups of such service providers relevant to the present proceedings. The first, associated with Hugh Ch***, was Interwest Communications International Limited (Interwest), and its associated entities, Global Internet Billing UK (Limited) (GIB) and Interbill International Limited (Interbill) (collectively the Interwest Group). The second, associated with Michael Ch***, was MDC (Europe) Limited (MDC), Mediatel Services Pty Limited (Mediatel) and Sound Advertising Limited (Sound Advertising) (collectively the MDC Group).
> (...)
> Usually the call centre, or physical termination point of the audiotext call, was not in the country whose telephone numbers were being used. This process by which the transit carrier diverted the calls was known as "short-stopping".
> (...)
> The expression “short-stopping” (referred to by Mr Gray in the evidence extracted above) means that a call is terminated before it reaches the network of the country whose number range has been used to make the call. A diversion occurs at the transit carrier's network, where the transit carrier diverts the calls to wherever the audiotext provider has told the carrier to divert the call. It is common ground that all the audiotext traffic in this case was short-stopped.


Quelle:
New South Wales Supreme Court (Telecom Vanuatu Ltd v Optus Networks Pty Ltd [2008] NSWSC 1209)

zu den Partnern der erwähnten Firmen gehören z.B.: Telia, BT, telefonia, Deutsche Telekom
Und dann immer das Geblubber von Verantwortlichen in Timbuktu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2014)

kleine Randinformation: nehmt mal diesen Fall:
Ein Kabel-Deutschland-Kunde hat zB Nummern auf den Falklandinseln auf der Rechnung, die unter Kontrolle von Cable&Wireless Falkland stehenund die missbraucht wurden als Abrechnungsnummern für Mehrwertdienste. Diese wurden angewählt, weil seine Fritzbox gehackt wurde, die ihm Kabel Deutschland zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Klingt kompliziert. Aber wem gehört denn eigentlich Cable&Wireless? Und wem gehört denn eigentlich Kabel Deutschland? Dann wird es schon übersichtlicher 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodafone_Group
Mannesmann und so, waren das nicht diese Steueroptimierer, die dem deutschen Steuerzahler was-weiß-ich-wie-viele Milliarden gestohlen _wegsteueroptimiert_ haben?


----------



## talk (16 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Übrigens erklärt sich Intermatica in diesem Fall genau so: es wurden in den vergangenen Wochen keine auffälligen traffics registriert, es sei aber möglich, dass örtliche carrier zu den Nummern verbinden, ohne dass diese Anrufe jemals die 0088213 wirklich erreichen. Das kann nur funktionieren, wenn die lokalen carrier Verträge haben mit den Anbietern, die diese Nummern an die Betrüger weiter geben.



Beim aktuellen Fritz!Box-Hack wurde ja offenbar insgesamt gesehen eine Vielzahl an Nummern in den unterschiedlichsten Netzen / Ländern angewählt. Das Volumen hat sich also wohl sehr stark verteilt, in meinen Augen relativ untypisch im Vergleich z.B. mit den früheren Ping-Anruf-Geschichten.

Die Geschichte mit der wirklich existierenden Falklands-Nummer macht das Ganze nur noch seltsamer. Möglich, daß der +88213-Anteil jetzt nur sehr gering war (und im normalen Verkehrsrauschen untergeht). Es wäre aber natürlich auch möglich, daß der Traffic unterwegs irgendwo abgefangen wurde.

Früher waren doch auch schon Intermatica-Blöcke betroffen. Hatte man damals auch gesagt, daß man den Traffic gar nicht sehen würde?

Theoretisch könnte man ja auch ein Abkommen mit irgendeinem "Short-Stopper" haben, dann wäre es logisch, daß man die Verbindungen selbst gar nicht zugestellt bekommt (wozu auch?). 



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ohne Partnerschaften großer carrier mit den Schwarzmarkthändlern für Nummern wäre diese Art Betrug seit 10 Jahren Geschichte. Fakt.



Es dürfte wohl zwei Fälle bei den IPRN-Anwendungen geben: Solche, bei denen der eigentliche RNB-Inhaber miteinbezogen ist und solche, bei denen fremde Nummernbereiche zweckentfremdet werden.

Für ersteres werben doch auch verschiedene IPRN-Provider ausdrücklich, indem sie sich auf ihren Websites an die Inhaber von Rufnummernbereichen wenden, daß man gemeinsam doch attraktive Nutzungs- und Verdienstmöglichkeiten für diese Ressourcen entwickeln könne.

Daß es dabei gewisse Abgrenzungsprobleme zwischen beiden "Modellen" gibt, ist da nicht weiter überraschend. Bei den Fällen in Australien war es doch meines Wissens auch so, daß man erstmal mit einer Zusammenarbeit mit Carriern vor Ort angefangen hat und diese dann später teilweise außen vor gelassen hat (und die Nummernbereiche dann halt selbst genutzt hat)?

Beim "offiziellen" Modell landet der Traffic von allen Auslandscarriern beim IPRN-Ziel, da können die ausländischen Carrier nicht viel machen. Beim "inoffiziellen" Modell liegt das Problem auf der Transit-Ebene. Kein Wunder, daß diverse IPRN-Provider auch im Wholesale-Terminierungsgeschäft unterwegs sind. Da bietet man einfach am Großhandelsmarkt günstige Routen zu den lukrativen Zielen an und zieht so Traffic auf sein Netz. Der Vorwurf, den man den großen Carriern machen kann, wäre also (wie bereits beschrieben) der, daß man dort nicht genug schaut, bei wem man so alles Telefonminuten einkauft. Was aber bei Minutenbörsen etc. wohl teilweise auch gar nicht so direkt erkennbar ist.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> zu den Partnern der erwähnten Firmen gehören z.B.: Telia, BT, Telefonica, Deutsche Telekom



Dort steht nicht, ob man bei diesen Carriern Kunde oder Lieferant ist. Als entsprechend großer Player am Markt sollte aber beides möglich sein. Auf dem Minutenmarkt wird munter hin-und-her gehandelt.

Ein wesentlicher Punkt dürfte halt auch die Intransparenz sein:

Das "Operational Bulletin" der ITU beinhaltet hin und wieder auch Warnungen von Carriern, Regulierern, etc. vor mißbräuchlich genutzten Nummernbereichen. Hiermal spontan ein paar Beispiele, die die Bandbreite der IPRN-Modelle zeigen:



> ITU Operational Bulletin, No. 880, 15.3.2007 (S.3)
> http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/opb/sp/T-SP-OB.880-2007-OAS-PDF-E.pdf
> 
> Possible misuse of E.164 numbering resources (ITU-T Recommendation E.156)
> ...



Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es heute noch IPRN-Angebote in diesen Blöcken gäbe. Hier dürfte in der Tat davon auszugehen sein, daß da irgendjemand diese Blöcke gekapert hat und für eigene Zwecke genutzt hat (oder immer noch nutzt(?)).

Ein weiteres Beispiel:



> ITU Operational Bulletin, No. 974 15.2.2011 (Seite 5)
> http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/opb/sp/T-SP-OB.974-2011-OAS-PDF-E.pdf
> 
> The Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia (country code +389)
> ...



Das liest sich für mich so, als ob Short-Stopper hier über bestimmte Routings einen Teil der Verkehrs einsammen konnten, ein anderer Teil des Traffics aber bei "offiziellen" Routen landete und dort dann für Aufsehen sorgte (= hohes Volumen für nicht vergebene Gasse). Das würde zeigen, wie wichtig es ist, auf Transit-Ebene den Verkehr möglichst umfassend einsammeln zu können.

Und hier noch ein drittes Beispiel:



> ITU Operational Bulletin, No. 979 1 V 2011 (Seite 5)
> http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/opb/sp/T-SP-OB.979-2011-OAS-PDF-E.pdf
> 
> Zimbabwe
> ...



Na, da gibt ja ein afrikanischer Carrier ganz offen zu, daß man mit europäischen IPRN-Betreibern Geschäfte gemacht hat!  Wäre nett zu wissen, warum die Geschäftsbeziehung dann wieder beendet wurde...



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt kompliziert. Aber wem gehört denn eigentlich Cable&Wireless? Und wem gehört denn eigentlich Kabel Deutschland? Dann wird es schon übersichtlicher



Cable&Wireless wurde vor einigen Jahren in zwei Teile aufgespalten. Das "weltweite" C&W gehört jetzt Vodafone. Das andere C&W, das in diversen exotischen Destinationen aktiv ist, gibt es meines Wissens weiterhin. Das Falklandgeschäft wurde mit ein paar weiteren Teilen aber meines Wissens verkauft und gehört unter dem Namen "Sure" wohl heute zu Batelco. Ach, ist das alles kompliziert. Aber das paßt ja zum Thema... sind noch alle wach? 

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2014)

talk schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Fritz!Box-Hack wurde ja offenbar insgesamt gesehen eine Vielzahl an Nummern in den unterschiedlichsten Netzen / Ländern angewählt. Das Volumen hat sich also wohl sehr stark verteilt, in meinen Augen relativ untypisch im Vergleich z.B. mit den früheren Ping-Anruf-Geschichten.


kurze Antwort: Das stimmt nicht. IPRNs sind keine Telefonnummern und die Nummern stammen nahezu alle aus einem "Netz", da ist es egal, ob sie in Simbabwe oder Malaysia sind. IPRNs sind anders. Mach nicht den fehler, in Kategorien "normaler" Nummern zu denken. Die Nummern, die ich kenne, sind näher verbunden als es eine Nummer in Düsseldorf mit einer Nummer in Bremen wäre. Es kommt auf den Standpunkt an.


> Die Geschichte mit der wirklich existierenden Falklands-Nummer macht das Ganze nur noch seltsamer. Möglich, daß der +88213-Anteil jetzt nur sehr gering war (und im normalen Verkehrsrauschen untergeht). Es wäre aber natürlich auch möglich, daß der Traffic unterwegs irgendwo abgefangen wurde.


So viel öffentlich: es gab keinen ungewöhnlichen traffic im +88213-Netz aus Deutschland. Punkt. Die Antwort auf das Rätsel liegt in Deutschland. Wie routen die Telefongesellschaften der Opfer die Nummern? An dieser Richtschnur sind Ermittlungen zu führen, nicht andersrum. Die Welt ist auch kleiner, als man denkt: Die Falklandnummern gehören letzten Endes Vodafone, genausoi wie beispielsweise Kabel Deutschland. 


> Früher waren doch auch schon Intermatica-Blöcke betroffen. Hatte man damals auch gesagt, daß man den Traffic gar nicht sehen würde?


Ja. Aber auch hierzu kein weiterer öffentlicher Kommentar. Die Ermittlungsbehörden könnten dort einfach anrufen. Dann würden sie eben von einem Carrier hören, was ich die ganze Zeit sage.


> Theoretisch könnte man ja auch ein Abkommen mit irgendeinem "Short-Stopper" haben, dann wäre es logisch, daß man die Verbindungen selbst gar nicht zugestellt bekommt (wozu auch?).


Kennst du den Fallo "Optus vs Gilsan" aus Australien? Da steht alles genau drin. Vereinfacht: Die Telefonunternehmen in Europa wissen, dass irgendwer das Geld kassiert, aber sie wollen gar nicht wissen, wer das ist. 

Normal:
(Carrier in Deutschland) --> switch1 --> switch2 --> switch3 --> Carrier im Zielland
(Kunde zahlt 100 cents)

Carrier in D macht Vertrag mit Carrier im Zielland: ich zahle dir 80cents für den traffic, den Rest behalte ich

Carrier im Zielland sagt: ok, schicke deinen traffic an switch1

switch1 sagt: deine 80cents-traffics schicke ich dir für 70 cents, 10 cents behalte ich und ich schicke den traffic an switch2 

switch2 sagt: deine 70cents-traffic schicke ich dir für 60cents, 10 cents behalte ich und schicke den traffic an switch3

beim Betrugstraffic endet die Kette irgendwo. Ob die Kette trotzdem künstlich am Leben gehalten wird, weiß ich nicht 
Da müsste man mal den Carrier in Deutschland fragen, an wen der denn die Gebühren zahlt, wenn doch am Ende gar kein Traffic ankommt laut (zB) intermatica
irgendwo muss das Geld versickern - und da wird es spannend
Soll die Polizei doch mal die deutschen Carrier als Zeugen vorladen - Geldwäscheverdacht?



> Es dürfte wohl zwei Fälle bei den IPRN-Anwendungen geben: Solche, bei denen der eigentliche RNB-Inhaber miteinbezogen ist und solche, bei denen fremde Nummernbereiche zweckentfremdet werden.


Dieses Rätsel wird in seltenen Glücksfällen gelüftet, wenn sich die Betreiber ums Geld streiten. Wenn die Zielrufnummern in Staaten wie Sierra Leone oder Nordkorea liegen, kann man sich seinen Teil denken. Aber wie sah das denn damals mit Diego Garcia aus? Das war ein US-Stützpunkt. 



> Bei den Fällen in Australien war es doch meines Wissens auch so, daß man erstmal mit einer Zusammenarbeit mit Carriern vor Ort angefangen hat und diese dann später teilweise außen vor gelassen hat (und die Nummernbereiche dann halt selbst genutzt hat)?


Korrekt. Und am Ende saßen plötzlich die Anwälte auf der falschen Seite, weil zum Zeitpunkt der Gerichtsverhandlung der eine carrier von einer Firma geschluckt wurde, die zum anderen Unternehmen gehört hat. Das ist das spannendste an dem ganzen australischen Fall. (Cable&Wireless Hong Kong vs OPTUS, aber:


> 1982 wurde der erste Telekommunikationssatellit (Optus A1) bei Hughes bestellt und 1985 gestartet. 1998 wurde es nach der Übernahme eines großen Teils der Aktien durch die britische Firma Cable & Wireless für kurze Zeit in Cable & Wireless Optus Pty Limited umbenannt, bevor es 2001 durch SingTel aufgekauft wurde und seinen heutigen Namen erhielt.


Dass man da dauernd Cable&Wireless liest, ist kein Zufall.



> Ein wesentlicher Punkt dürfte halt auch die Intransparenz sein:
> Das "Operational Bulletin" der ITU beinhaltet hin und wieder auch Warnungen von Carriern, Regulierern, etc. vor mißbräuchlich genutzten Nummernbereichen.


klar, das ist seit 1995 so. Es schert sich nur keiner drum. Und bei jedem einzelnen Fall von IPRN-Betrug geht's wieder von vorne los mit dem ganzen Schmarrn, der dazu erzählt wird.



> Cable&Wireless wurde vor einigen Jahren in zwei Teile aufgespalten. Das "weltweite" C&W gehört jetzt Vodafone. Das andere C&W, das in diversen exotischen Destinationen aktiv ist, gibt es meines Wissens weiterhin. Das Falklandgeschäft wurde mit ein paar weiteren Teilen aber meines Wissens verkauft und gehört unter dem Namen "Sure" wohl heute zu Batelco.


...und als es noch C&W war, da war der Chef für die Abteilung Carriergeschäfte bei C&W Direktor der Pinguinschützer. So klein ist die Welt. Wenn man ihm erzählt, dass der gesamte RNB, in dem die Nummer der Pinguinschützer liegt, für IPRN missbraucht werden, was würde er dazu sagen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2014)

Der hier ist spannend



> Zimbabwe
> Communication of 7.IV.2011
> Notice of termination of TelOne (Zimbabwe) premium number service
> The Premium Number Service project entered by Tel.One and Schrego Communications (Austria) also trading as Kwok and HTS (ltaly) or Kimbolten Consultants GmbH was terminated in March 2011. A block of 10 000 numbers ranging from +263 953 0000 to +263 953 9999 was used to generate traffic.
> This means that the continued generation of calls to the block of numbers is now treated as fraudulent under cyber crime and TelOne (Pvt) Ltd will not be held responsible for such calls. However, as the block of numbers is the property of TelOne (Pvt) Ltd, legal action will be taken against any entity that continues to generate or terminate calls carrying the number ranges.


"Schrego" ist einer der Betreiber von KWAK (nicht KWOK) und das ist eine Firma mit deutschen Wurzeln. Schrego hatte in Österreich jede Menge Mehrwertnummern. Interessant, dass gerade Schrego in Zimbabwe solche Geschäfte machen kann. Das muß man sich merken... Wenn du nicht weißt, wer "Schrego" ist, frag mich per PN.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadg...uecke-gefaehrlicher-als-gedacht-a-954036.html


> *Wer es noch nicht getan hat, sollte spätestens jetzt seine Fritzbox aktualisieren. Die Sicherheitslücke in den beliebten Routern ist gefährlicher als bisher angenommen. Das bisher empfohlene Abschalten des Fernzugriffs genügt keineswegs, um Angriffe abzuwehren.*


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2014)

> Wer es noch nicht getan hat, sollte spätestens jetzt seine Fritzbox aktualisieren.


Gilt das auch für Boxen z. B. von 1&1 oder anderer Provider, die eine "angepasste" Firmware mit den Geräten anbieten? Mein Provider z. B. hat mir auch eine Fritz!Box zur Verfügung gestellt. Der Zugriff vom Internet auf die Box ist standadmäßig nicht eingeschaltet und Internettelefonie, neben den gebuchten ISDN-Leitungen müsste auch erst zusätzlich beantragt werden.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Boxen z. B. von 1&1 oder anderer Provider, die eine "angepasste" Firmware mit den Geräten anbieten?


Die Informationen dazu sind   lückenhaft
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-AVM-Router-auch-ohne-Fernzugang-2115745.html


> Nachdem etwa die Hälfte aller in Deutschland betriebenen Router von AVM stammt und längst nicht alle die Updates eingespielt haben, ist die Zahl der potenziellen Opfer gewaltig. So ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Lücke auch in die Waffenarsenale mittelmäßig begabter Cyber-Gangster aufgenommen wird.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2014)

http://www.test.de/Fritzbox-Sicherheitsluecke-offenbar-groesser-4668897-0/


> *Router-Passwort ändern*
> Auch wer die Sicherheitslücke seiner Fritzbox mittels Software-Aktualisierung inzwischen gestopft hat, kann sich nicht ganz sicher fühlen. Denn möglicherweise ist es den Hackern auch gelungen, das Router-Passwort und andere Zugangsdaten zu stehlen. AVM empfiehlt allen Kunden, die den HTTP-Internetzugriff auf Fritzbox-Geräte aktiviert hatten, zur Sicherheit sämtliche Kennwörter zu ändern, die sie in ihrer Fritzbox hinterlegt haben. Sollten Nutzer das gleiche Passwort wie beim Router auch an anderer Stelle verwenden, etwa zum Schutz ihres E-Mail-Zugangs bei einem Drittanbieter, sollten sie auch dieses ändern Tipps zur Passwortwahl. Ausführliche Informationen zur Vorgehensweise finden sich auf der AVM-Internetseite.
> 
> *Tipp:* Wie viele Fritzbox-Besitzer Opfer des Hacker-Angriffs wurden, ist zurzeit unklar. Verunsicherte Nutzer, die weitergehende Unterstützung benötigen, können über [email protected] oder unter der Telefonnummer 030–39 00 45 44 (Montag bis Freitag 9.00 – 20.00 Uhr, Samstag und Sonntag 10.00 – 18.00 Uhr) Kontakt mit dem AVM-Supportteam aufnehmen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-auch-ohne-Fernzugang-2115745.html?view=print



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem lässt sich auch ganz einfach ohne die Fernsteuerfunktion ausnutzen. Somit ist die Schwachstelle deutlich gefährlicher, als bislang angenommen.


----------



## talk (18 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> kurze Antwort: Das stimmt nicht. IPRNs sind keine Telefonnummern und die Nummern stammen nahezu alle aus einem "Netz", da ist es egal, ob sie in Simbabwe oder Malaysia sind. IPRNs sind anders. Mach nicht den fehler, in Kategorien "normaler" Nummern zu denken. Die Nummern, die ich kenne, sind näher verbunden als es eine Nummer in Düsseldorf mit einer Nummer in Bremen wäre. Es kommt auf den Standpunkt an



Ich bezog mich darauf, daß hier offenbar eine große Vielfalt an Vorwahlen bzw. Nummern zum Einsatz kam, was ich für relativ ungewöhnlich halte.

Wenn ich Deine Andeutungen richtig verstehe, dann wurden nach Deinen Informationen wohl diverse Rufnummern angewählt, die in RNBs liegen, welche auch für IPRNs beworben werden. Und "näher verbunden" bezieht sich wohl darauf, daß immer wieder Blöcke auftauchen, die von bestimmten Anbietern beworben werden.

Bei kleinen Destinationen ist es aber durchaus denkbar, daß aufgrund geringen Nummernbedarfs einfach nur wenige RNBs überhaupt genutzt werden. Zudem dürfte es in der Premium-Rate-Branche auch ein munteres Hin-und-her-handeln von Nummernbereichen geben. Da darf man vielleicht gar nicht in der Kategorie von 1000 Nummern oder mehr denken, sondern muß das evtl. noch weiter runterbrechen.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Falklandnummern gehören letzten Endes Vodafone, genauso wie beispielsweise Kabel Deutschland.



Nun ja, das Falklandgeschäft gehört inzwischen ja nicht mehr zu C&W, aber vielleicht gibt es da aber noch irgendwelche Kontakte. Schon interessant, daß man bei der ganzen Thematik immer wieder auf den Namen C&W stößt...



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vereinfacht: Die Telefonunternehmen in Europa wissen, dass irgendwer das Geld kassiert, aber sie wollen gar nicht wissen, wer das ist.
> 
> Normal:
> (Carrier in Deutschland) --> switch1 --> switch2 --> switch3 --> Carrier im Zielland (Kunde zahlt 100 cents)
> ...



Daß sich die Beteiligten in der Routingkette quasi alle kennen und gemeinsam den Kuchen aufteilen, war am ehesten im "alten" Accounting-Rate-System nach ITU-Empfehlung so.

Heute auf dem Interconnection-Markt mit hunderten / tausenden von Routingmöglichkeiten kennen Carrier oftmals nur ihre direkten Kunden und Lieferanten. Wie Route XYZ nun genau verläuft, ist da (außer bei einem ganz direkten Routing) für die einzelnen Beteiligten meist gar nicht mehr ersichtlich.

Die Deutsche Telekom mit Hunderten von Carrierpartnern in der ganzen Welt kann ihr Routing da wohl am ehesten präzise steuern. Das andere Extrem sind irgendwelche Call-by-Call-Firmen, denen die Route oftmals völlig wurscht ist, Hauptsache billig. Da wird oft erst dann eingegriffen, wenn es irgendwelche Probleme (z.B. Beschwerden über eine schlechte Verbindungsqualität) gibt.

Selbst innerhalb von Deutschland gibt es teilweise hartnäckige Probleme, bis eine neue Nummerngasse (z.B. wenn ein Mobilfunknetz zusätzliche Rufnummernbereiche in Betrieb nimmt) oder ein neues Netz aus vielen anderen Netzen zuverlässig geroutet wird. Wenn man also glaubt, daß da überall Freaks sitzen, die täglich Nummernpläne etc. wälzen und studieren, dann wird man schnell enttäuscht.

Wenn Carrier wie OPTUS oder vielleicht auch Cable&Wireless sich am Short-Stopping beteiligen, was soll ein deutscher Carrier da auch groß machen? Zu den betroffenen Destinationen dürfte es vermutlich kaum alternative Routings geben, man könnte also höchstens fragwürdige Nummern sperren.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Cable&Wireless Hong Kong vs OPTUS



Es gibt eine private Holding in Hongkong, die Beteiligungen im IPRN-Geschäft hatte. Aber wo war da der Bezug zu Cable&Wireless?



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> klar, das ist seit 1995 so. Es schert sich nur keiner drum. Und bei jedem einzelnen Fall von IPRN-Betrug geht's wieder von vorne los mit dem ganzen Schmarrn, der dazu erzählt wird.



Solange es teilweise sogar offizielle Deals zwischen "Zielnetzen" und IPRN-Betreibern gibt, wird man zumindest in diesem Teilbereich gar nix machen können. Manche Länder haben ja extra ihre "Special Services"-Gassen o.ä. Da ist wohl offiziell gewünscht, daß man auf diese Weise zusätzlichen Traffic (und damit auch Devisen) ins Land holt - oder man hat zumindest nichts dagegen...

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2014)

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/telefonsex-der-gebuehrenbetrug_aid_149961.html
ein Hammerartikel für diese Zeit (ist aus 1994!)
Dort wird im Absatz "Die wichtigsten Dunkelmänner" eine Firma erwähnt aus Hong Kong, mit einem Büro in Düsseldorf. Die meine ich. Google mal nach dem Firmennamen plus "Hong Kong" plus "cable" plus "wireless" und schau dir die Ergebnisse 'ne halbe Stunde an. Angesichts Deines profunden Hintergrundwissens erwarte ich aaaahs und ooohs


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2014)

http://www.cnet.de/88126046/avm-sic...-fritzboxen-verfuegbar/?ModPagespeed=noscript


> Mit den Firmware-Aktualisierungen wird die nicht nur die Lücke in Fritzboxen mit Fernzugriff gesichert, sondern auch weitere, inzwischen bekannte Angriffszenarien. AVM rät den Kunden unbedingt die Sicherheits-Updates einzuspielen.
> 
> Laut AVM sind jetzt alle gängigen Fritzboxen sicher – vorausgesetzt, die Nutzer spielten auch das Update ein. Der Hersteller hat dazu in den vergangenen zehn Tagen 83 Updates entwickelt, getestet und entsprechend bereitgestellt. Dem Berliner Anbieter zufolge haben allerdings bisher erst 50 Prozent der Anwender die Firmware aktualisiert.


----------



## talk (23 Februar 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ein Hammerartikel für diese Zeit (ist aus 1994!)
> Dort wird im Absatz "Die wichtigsten Dunkelmänner" eine Firma erwähnt aus Hong Kong, mit einem Büro in Düsseldorf. Die meine ich. Google mal nach dem Firmennamen plus "Hong Kong" plus "cable" plus "wireless" und schau dir die Ergebnisse 'ne halbe Stunde an. Angesichts Deines profunden Hintergrundwissens erwarte ich aaaahs und ooohs



Über den Focus-Artikel bin ich früher schon mal gestolpert. Durchaus interessant, aber FOCUS-typisch etwas schrill. Das Anbieten von "Mehrwertdienstenummern" (egal ob als Carrier oder Content-Provider) ist ja nicht an sich illegal. Ich frage mich, ob die Behörden damals wirklich aufklären konnten, wer da wann und wie welchen Traffic generiert hat und welcher Trafficanteil da auf "illegale Aktivitäten" entfiel.

Spannend: Cable&Wireless war mit VISL selbst mal im Servicenummerngeschäft tätig! Da man auch eine gewichtige Rolle im TK-Business für diverse Inseln etc. spielt(e), saß man ja auch ziemlich nahe an der Quelle für Traffic, Nummern, etc. dieser Destinationen.

Anfang der 90er (und damit wohl etwas früh, die große Blütezeit dieser Branche dürfte erst danach gekommen sein) hat man das Unternehmen dann an private Investoren verkauft. Ein paar Jahre später ziehen sich diese zurück und das Unternehmen landet bei der e-new media Holding in Hong Kong. Die Investoren kümmern sich in der Folge dann um ihr neues Kind Cellcast, das irgendwie zur Atlas Group gehört, die mit Atlas Interactive auch in Deutschland im Mehrwertbusiness tätig war. Gar nicht so einfach, da den Überblick zu behalten (ich hoffe, ich habe nichts durcheinander gebracht).

Atlas Interactive (Deutschland) gehört heute "internetq", die wohl mehr Mobile Payment statt klassisches MWD-Business machen. 

Und VISL sowie das Schwesterunternehmen APT gibt es gar nicht mehr, e-new media hat 2010 beschlossen, die TK-Aktivitäten zu beenden, siehe den 2010er Geschäftsbericht unter
http://202.66.146.82/listco/hk/enmholdings/annual/2010/ar2010.pdf:



> TELECOMMUNICATIONS
> 
> Market conditions continued to be difficult, virtually all major markets were affected by various regulatory issues. More importantly, the original business model was no longer viable due to the continuing reduction of the total accounting rate. In view of the problems encountered and the changing market environment, the Board of Directors has resolved to cease the telecommunications operations. Accordingly, the telecommunications operations were classified as discontinued operations. Focus will now be on the collection of outstanding payment from international telecommunications carriers arose in previous years.



Kurz gesagt: Sinkende Verrechnungssätze zwischen den Carriern und zunehmende Regulierung haben das Geschäft unattraktiv gemacht. In der Tat sind die auf dem Markt so angebotenen Ausschüttungen bei vielen Länderdestinationen ja auch nicht gerade wahnsinnig hoch. Lukrativ sind da am ehesten Satellitennummern und dergleichen. 

Ob die Fritz!Box-Hacker wohl nun ein großes Geschäft gemacht haben? Das Thema scheint kaum noch jemanden zu beschäftigen, trotz der neulichen Warnung, daß auch Boxen ohne Fernwartung angeblich betroffen sein sollen...

cu talk


----------



## Hippo (23 Februar 2014)

Man mag mich jetzt steinigen für diese Aussage aber manchmal kommen mir solche Meldungen vor wie die Horrormeldungen über Haie.
Da wird ein Riesen Bohei um einen Surfer gemacht den sich ein Hai zum Mittagessen gegönnt hat und in der gleichen Zeit werden mehr Bauern von ihren Rindviechern derquatscht oder sterben Menschen an Bienenstichen.
Sicher gehört sowas aufgeklärt und den "pöhsen Purchen" gewaltig auf die Finger geklopft aber es ist kein Untergang des Internets ...


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Sicher gehört sowas aufgeklärt und den "pöhsen Purchen" gewaltig auf die Finger geklopft aber es ist kein Untergang des Internets ...


Der Schaden durch Betrug mittels Telekommunikationsverbindungen erreicht seit Jahren Dimensionen, die kaum vorstellbar sind. Das ist tatsächlich kein Untergang, ungeachtet dessen müsste man denen aber mal auffe Finger kloppen...


----------



## Hippo (23 Februar 2014)

Heiko - mir gings um um die Größe/Lautstärke des Boheis im Verhältnis zu anderen Gaunereien.
Könnte mir vorstellen daß in der Gesamtheit alleine die 0900er Coin/Futtersack/Werkzeug-Abzocken für Kinderspiele einen größeren Umfang haben als die Fritzbox-Hacks.


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Heiko - mir gings um um die Größe/Lautstärke des Boheis im Verhältnis zu anderen Gaunereien.
> Könnte mir vorstellen daß in der Gesamtheit alleine die 0900er Coin/Futtersack/Werkzeug-Abzocken für Kinderspiele einen größeren Umfang haben als die Fritzbox-Hacks.


Schon. Das war allerdings mal neu und auf die eine oder andere Art besonders. 
Global betrachtet haben wir ja eh Luxus-Probleme...


----------

